# Ear powder recipe



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone used this powder mix for ear health maintenance? 

You are supposed to put a pinch in each ear every couple of weeks or so, and it keeps the ears healthy and infection-free.
Mix the powders well, use only what you can pick up with a Q-tip, and put it in the inner ear, avoiding the entrance to the ear canal. Then pat the ear to help the powder disperse. 

Recipe:
4 oz zinc oxide powder
4 oz of Boric acid powder 
1/2 oz Iodoform powder. 

Iodoform is the main ingredient in 8in1 ear powder by Excel. 






I got the boric acid powder and the zinc oxide powder from soapgoods dot com.

Soap Making Supplies

They say the iodoform powder stinks, but supposedly if you use a little bit, it is not noticeable.
I am going to mix up a batch tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Be interesting to read your followup report. I haven't used a powder - I just clean them weekly with a liquid and the wipes.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting. I have never even heard of ear powder. I've always just used baby wipes, and hardly use those anymore after switching to a raw diet. The weim is pretty much the only one I can still get any goop out of anymore.


----------

